# Refractive Lens Exchange



## sputnik (Jan 10, 2011)

Has anyone in the Guadalajara area had the refractive lens exchange there? These are the lenses implanted in the eye in us older people to allow us to see far and near without the readers....what eye doctor did you use and can you tell me the approximate price?.......In Texas total is $8,400.00

thank you so very much for any input you can give.


----------

